# newbee- first aquarium led lights and setup, fluval 200



## parkeey (Apr 19, 2012)

starting out when i add the water do i add all these and then cycle for a few weeks.

when i put the water do i mix all these treatments in the fresh tap water.

API Quick Start 
Tetra Aquasafe 
tetra easy balance
JBL Denitrol 

also i wanted to add led lights, my first tank, fluval 200 can anyone recommend some nice blue led light strip that i can put in the fluval 200. seen some strip ones on ebay?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use "true lumen pro led" they offer all blue/blue white /white.I also would add NONE of what you mention.De-chlorinator and let the cycling begin.Nothing will speed up cycle.If you are going "fishless" add ammonia(store bought no perfumes or dyes) and test to know where your tank is at."search" fishless sticky on this site ,all you will need to know is there.If your doing "fish in" get ready to change water,lots(I feel it's good practice if your going to be in the "hobby").


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree that none of those chemicals are necessary. Don't rush the cycling. I would go with natural light (6500-daylight) for best look. If you are going to add live plants, natural daylight is necessary for good plant growth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember that the term "cycling" comes from the nitrogen cycle, NOT letting the tank run for a period of time. That is not cycling. The nitrogen cycle is what the tank has to go through and cannot start without an ammonia source as posted. It either has to come from you adding the ammonia directly or it is a product of your fishes natural waste.

ONLY add a dechlor. None of those chemicals are needed at all and tend to do nothing but possibly stress your fish.


----------

